# Leaving my job voluntarily. Do I need to inform Social Welfare



## 3CC (20 Jan 2014)

Hi,

I have been in a job for which I was unsuitable for the past 6 months. Both I and my employer realised this and we sat down and agreed mutually that I would leave. I finished at the end of December.

I am heading away to travel for 6-8 months and then I will be looking for a job back here in Ireland.

Do I need to inform the social welfare office of any of the above or can I just approach them when I return if I do not find a job straight away.

Many Thanks,

3CC


----------



## partnership (20 Jan 2014)

I would say let them know because if you leave a job voluntarily you are disbarred for claiming for 9 weeks anyway in which case you may be back.


----------



## aamusername (20 Jan 2014)

I can't see why you would bother telling them.  It would only relevant if you were planning on trying to claim a social welfare payment after you leave the job.  In that case, you would not be entitled to a payment for 9 weeks.  Assuming you will be going travelling for 6 months after leaving the job, my understanding is that it will not be relevant when you return (I am not an expert, but that was always my understanding).


----------



## pudds (20 Jan 2014)

If you were on one of those 'job activation' schemes then I would let welfare know.


----------



## Time (26 Jan 2014)

aamusername said:


> I can't see why you would bother telling them.  It would only relevant if you were planning on trying to claim a social welfare payment after you leave the job.  In that case, you would not be entitled to a payment for 9 weeks.  Assuming you will be going travelling for 6 months after leaving the job, my understanding is that it will not be relevant when you return (I am not an expert, but that was always my understanding).



Correct. The 9 weeks would only date from the time of leaving the job. It does not date from when he applies for SW.


----------

